# Short-eared Owl Hunting



## MSnowy (Feb 20, 2019)

I got so lucky finding this Short-eared Owl out hunting during the day.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 20, 2019)

You always have such amazing sets. This one is a prime example.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 20, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You always have such amazing sets. This one is a prime example.



Thanks I appreciate the kind words


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 20, 2019)

Great set, love them all but the last dead on strafing run is awesome!


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 21, 2019)

As always, very good shooting...


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 21, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Great set, love them all but the last dead on strafing run is awesome!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 21, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> As always, very good shooting...



Thanks


----------



## D7K (Feb 21, 2019)

Absolutely great, those eyes are like headlights! brilliant set.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Feb 21, 2019)

Magnificent set Michael.

In awe,
Mike ☘️


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 21, 2019)

D7K said:


> Absolutely great, those eyes are like headlights! brilliant set.



Thanks . I had a nice overcast sky so the eyes were wide open


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 21, 2019)

Irishwhistler said:


> Magnificent set Michael.
> 
> In awe,
> Mike ☘️



Thanks


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 21, 2019)

great shooting.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 21, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> great shooting.



Thanks


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow. Another great set.


----------



## Raley (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow! this is amazing. What lens do you shoot with if you dont mind sharing?


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 21, 2019)

RowdyRay said:


> Wow. Another great set.



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 21, 2019)

Raley said:


> Wow! this is amazing. What lens do you shoot with if you dont mind sharing?



Thanks. I used a Nikon 500mm f4 lens on a Nikon D500


----------



## HavToNo (Feb 24, 2019)

Another great set.


----------



## mriddick00 (Feb 24, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> Raley said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! this is amazing. What lens do you shoot with if you dont mind sharing?
> ...



Did you shoot this handheld?


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## rosh4u (Feb 24, 2019)

All the pictures you have clicked are fabulous! But, I will go with the last two! 
Great Work!


----------



## JonFZ300 (Feb 25, 2019)

As usual, all of them in the set are jaw droppers. Jealous of your rig and skills. Awesome work


----------



## Donde (Feb 25, 2019)

Really outstanding. Great shot with prey.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 25, 2019)

HavToNo said:


> Another great set.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 25, 2019)

mriddick00 said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Raley said:
> ...


 
Yes handheld


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 25, 2019)

rosh4u said:


> All the pictures you have clicked are fabulous! But, I will go with the last two!
> Great Work!





JonFZ300 said:


> As usual, all of them in the set are jaw droppers. Jealous of your rig and skills. Awesome work





Donde said:


> Really outstanding. Great shot with prey.



Thank you. I appreciate the kind words


----------



## mriddick00 (Feb 25, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> mriddick00 said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...



Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Mar 4, 2019)

These photos are excellent! Very nice! You had enough light to make sharp images of an owl in flight, that's rare. You got a very good setup for it too. I would like to make some owl shots one day.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 4, 2019)

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> These photos are excellent! Very nice! You had enough light to make sharp images of an owl in flight, that's rare. You got a very good setup for it too. I would like to make some owl shots one day.



Thanks. I was very fortunate that it was out during the day. I think it was out do to the fact that it was an overcast day with snow covered ground.


----------

